# Spring clean



## scotty1 (Mar 6, 2010)

When this weather clears i will be looking at cleaning the outside, i washed it 4 wks ago but probs have to do it again (black streaks) then polish it with something that lasts,any idea's welcome?


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Give the roof a good wash if you are getting black streaks. The more I use the van, the less black streaks I get.

I use 'Wash n Wax', which I buy at shows, and Autoglym products. I only use the Autoglym Motorhome cleaner or polish for black streaks and localised dirty areas. I've used Mer in the past.

My son washes the van for me from time to time and he uses a snow foam plus lots of stuff I've never heard off as he is a bit of a detail fanatic. 

Polishing or waxing the motorhome is expensive! Nothing seems to last unless you have one of the special finishes applied.


----------

